# Vorschau auf die Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 02/11



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Freunde der Bildbearbeitung. Auch im neuen Jahr gibt es wieder eine Vorschau auf die kommende Ausgabe der Advanced Photoshop sowie der Photoshop Creative.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 02/11*




*Features/ Interviews*

Porträt Andrew Brooks
Geheimtipps der Photoshop-Pioniere diesmal Eric Berger
Titel Thema: Auf der Jagd nach Perfektion
Spotlight: u.a. mit der neusten Software-Versionen des HDR-Programms   Photomatix Pro von HDRsoft 
Tipps & Tricks
Photoshop CS4 und CS5 besser beherrschen: Ebenenfüllmethoden Teil 1

*Workshops*

Masterclass: Stilllife-Composing
Masterclass: Matte Paintings wie von Meisterhand
Masterclass: Kreative Werbeplakate
Masterclass: Professionelle Aufnahmen für die Mode-Industrie
Schritt-für-Schritt: Tiefenschärfe abmildern
Schritt-für-Schritt: Vom Foto zum Gemälde
Schritt-für-Schritt: Porträts im typischen Manga-Look
Schritt-für-Schritt: Experimentelle Autoretusche

*Material im Downloadbereich* 

alle verfügbaren Projekt-Dateien zum Nachbauen der Workshops
Auszug aus dem Photoshop-Training Photoshop CS5 für digitale Fotografie von  und mit Maike Jarsetz
11 Pinselspitzen von Fudgegraphics
20 hochauflösende Stockfotos von Photos to GO
25 Strukturfotos von Media Militia sowie Muster, Wallpaper, Farbverläufe und Farbpaletten


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 02/11*





Interview mit Designer Justin Overell
Ratgeber: Schnelle Hilfe für alte Fotos
Leserprofil Matthias Schwaighofer
Technik des Monats: Fotofilter
Technik-Tipp: Für Web und Geräte speichern	
Technik-Tipp: Versteckte Verbesserungen in CS5
Checkpoint: HDR-Software Photomatix 4.0 von HDRsoft

*Tutorials*

Unterwasserwelt
Die Sterne neu ordnen
Zeichnen mit dem Kunstprotokoll-Pinsel
Vektoren und Verläufe
Digital gemalt: Winterlandschaft
In Schwarzweiß konvertieren
Origami-Federvieh
Neue Reflexionen in Fotos einfügen
Special: Digitale Zeichnungen
Aus dem Rahmen

*Material Downloadbereich*

Alle verfügbaren Projektdateien für das Nachvollziehen der Tutorials
Auf unserer Heft-CD finden Sie dieses Mal zwei Videotrainings von PSD- Tutorials.de: In dem einen erfahren Sie, wie Sie Holz digital in Photoshop gravieren können, im anderen wird Ihnen gezeigt, wie über die Füllung von Pfadkonturen tolle Schriftzüge entstehen 
 Außerdem haben wir 30 hochauflösende Stockfotos, Vectorpacks von Go Media und viele weitere Extras


Disclaimer: tutorials.de und der Sonic Media Verlag haben eine Partnerschaft, bei der ihr vorab von den neuesten Ausgaben erfahrt und in Contests/Gewinnspielen Ausgaben und Mini-Abos gewinnen könnt.


----------

